# Pittsburgh Craigslist 1 yr old female



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

I found this today:

1 year old purebred femalegolden retriever


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please find the Golden rescues for that area in this list and provide their contacts to the Craigslist poster:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. the person in Pittsburgh*

*
I just emld. the poster and sent her this.*
1 year old purebred femalegolden retriever

I saw your post on Craigslist.

Contact these Golden Ret. Rescues in PA and ask them if they will take her.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


Pennsylvania

Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 
Golden Retriever Adoptions, Placement and Education 
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania 
With A Golden Spirit, Inc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JUST GOT A reply from poster*

I emld. the poster and just got a reply. I asked that she forward my message about the golden retriever rescues in PA to her friend.

*Here was her message:*
*I posted the ad for a friend, not myself and im not sure if someone took her or not.*


----------

